# First Consultation - what happens?



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,
Can anybody help with some info.

We have our first consultation at Nuture Notts on 30 Sept.
Referred from GP but will be private as already have 2 year DD old so not eligible for treatment (been TTC for 21 months- secondary infertility -age 39, very nearly 40!)
Letter says appointment will be about 3 hours.

What tests will they do at this appointment?
Will we will charged for this first consultation?
Will they tell us at end of consultation what treatment to try ie IUI or IVF?
Sorry if silly questions but GP didn't give us any info and have no idea what to expect (and have very limited funds so think our own options may be limited).
X


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,

Forgot to say:

Have had blood/semen tests already at GP.

Husband was classed as 'normal' but weren't told the actual result.

I had blood test on day 3 and day 21. Also told 'normal'. Although I did see day 21 test results which was 36. 

Already getting obsessed and trying to read in this!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

We're having our first appointment next week so can't tell you what to expect, but I do have a few thoughts on getting ready.  Because we've been referred by our gp the consultation is free ( even  though they won't fund ivf because I'm  36)  - may be the same but probably best to check with your gp's surgery just in case. You should be able to get a copy of your test results from the gp to take along for the appointment - we just called reception at the  surgery and they printed out copies of everything. I now have a folder with all dour test results, my record of my cycles and a list of questions I want to ask - makes me feel more in control which isn't something I'm feeling a lot just now!

Your results sound quite similar to ours - as they've not found anything wrong with us so far I'm expecting some sort of investigation of my tubes will be needed before they can decide on treatment, but I am hoping they will be able to get us started soon. 

Good luck with it all

Lirone


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Lirone
Thanks for your reply.
Yes I have checked with GP and initial consultation is free (I had expected us to pay for everything as I know we aren't eligible for treatment).
Yes getting impatient now!
If they are going to give us Clomid or something as first attempt I just wish it could be started as soon as possible as every month now makes a difference (I am 40 next month!)

I hope your appointment goes well xx


----------

